

Twitter Places, API changes, developer docs - moeffju
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk/browse_thread/thread/59a5ca0f00f19067

======
moeffju
Twitter today launched Twitter Places, extending their geolocation offer, as
announced on their Chirp conference. The blog post describing the features for
end-users is at [http://blog.twitter.com/2010/06/twitter-places-more-
context-...](http://blog.twitter.com/2010/06/twitter-places-more-context-for-
your.html)

